# WIP Scythed Hierodule



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Around 60% complete, I thought I'd show you guys a few WIPS


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

looking good. moved to WiP.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I was going to put that it looked really nice, but it doesn't, it looks _nasty_. But that's a _good_ thing, as it's a huge and disgusting alien lizardbug!

Top job with the modelling and the painting - really: very good indeed. Really want to see it finished... also, never want to see it again... :shok: (scared + astounded at same time)

:shocked cyclops:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

the base looks a bit dodgey but wow. the model is superb......

howd you paint it?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet paintwork gareth thats a really good job.

I look forward to seeing the completed bigbug.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

yup, thats some excellent work.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow very nice so far. Love the blending on the scything talons!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice paintwork. Look forward to seeing it finished


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone actually read these on going projects threads? I was happy it was in painting forum... oh well, small update - Head is done. Although I'm not sure if I should paint some yellow spots on the head carapace


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Very impressive. I really like the work you've done on this model. How much time did you spend on it? The highlighting and blending are excellent. As for the yellow spots, I think it looks great as is. A couple on the head may tie it together a bit, but too much may detract from the rest of the paint job.

Great work, keep it up.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

This is top notch stuff mate and coming along nicely.

Looking forward to seeing more done on it.


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Very impressive work, good colour scheme and great attention to detail, are the talons naturally chipped like that or did you paint the effect on? Look forward to seing more .


----------

